# classical composers of turkey worth mentioning?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay it's quite a mysterieous place it staand on border of europe and asia.What about the classical music behing made there, bold avant-garde or ancient.I only got a glimpse of turkish music on from byzantium toandalousia, so i barely know classical from turkey.

What are the best composers by century

If i like ancient music or bold modern music what is up my alley?

What are the best turkish classical composer ever?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Turkey has its own classical music tradition, which is akin to the classical traditions of Persia/Iran and Arabia. Since the fall of the Ottoman Empire and Turkey's westernisation, it has looked more to the West for inspiration and belonging. I presume you are wondering about Turkish composers of this latter westernised tradition. Fazıl Say is the only such composer I can name. It's up to you to decide whether he is "worth mentioning" :lol:


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I do not know if he the best but the one I am familiar is Ahmed Adnan Saygun: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ahmed_Adnan_Saygun

Links to samples:


























I read one reviewer refer to him as a Turkish Bartok.

Attached is a list of CD's in my library


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

There's a user in the unmentionable chat room we have who seems to have extensive knowledge of Turkish composers that he will be happy to share when and if he comes forth to this thread.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

A couple of recommendations:

Yalçin Tura's Viola Concerto is one of my favorites. Unfortunately the sound quality isn't the best in this video, but the Andantino is really nice. I'd recommend the entire concerto if you want to listen to the whole thing.

Ulvi Cemal Erkin's Köçekçe is a fun, lively piece that I think is hard not to enjoy.

Fazil Say's Istanbul Symphony is a really cool piece which I believe uses some traditional Turkish instruments.

I'd also second arpeggio's suggestion of Ahmed Adnan Saygun. I recommend his 2nd symphony.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Unfortunately there are forms from Western Classical Music's tradition. I am sure they must originally have their own forms and system of notation. 

Maybe one of them could be called "Wudalehbafu". Scored for three tablas and fifteen sitars featuring Arabic poetry.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

*Examples from the mystic land of India*

India has its own system of notation [primarily employed for learners] while employing the staves and treble/bass clef, it is different:









From what I've read Indian Classical Music is mainly of extemporaneous music. In that aspect it is superior to Western Classical Music.

_

Here they come...._


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

Tolga Kashif wrote a symphony based on the songs of Queen. According to Wikipedia he's British of Turkish Cypriot descent.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I read this thread title as "Classical Composers that were turkeys..."


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

No doubt we can name quite a few candidates!!


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

The spectre of Bernard Matthews briefly flitted across my mind until I realised it was Turkey not turkey.

He may not have made great music but he made some bootiful turkey products.


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

There are plenty of fine composers:
4 not already mentioned with, perhaps, the greatest output 'findable' on You Tube etc. are
Kamran Ince - this is his Concerto for orchestra, Turkish instruments and voices 



Necil Kazim Akses - The Citadel of Ankara for orchestra 



Cemal Resit Rey - Symphonic poem 'Turkey' 



Ilhan Usmanbas - Three Pictures from Salvador Dali for orchestra


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Kamran Ince was actually born in Glendive, Montana. I think his father was Turkish and his mother American.

His family moved to Turkey when he was six. He returned to the US when he was a teenager. He graduated from Oberlin Conservatory in Ohio and received his doctorate in composition from the Eastman School of Music. He is currently on the faculty of Memphis University.

See:

http://www.kamranince.com/

http://www.schott-music.com/shop/persons/az/kamran-ince/

http://www.bruceduffie.com/ince.html


----------

